# Mama Minnie



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

So my rattie Minnie had her litter of babies around 12:30 am last Monday and boy have they grown.Minnie is a good mommy although she has spent less time with them lately.I think she's tired of the little boogers.And she poops everywhere and makes the cage smell bad so we have to clean it everyday.But we have 11 beautiful babies and just wondering if anyone near me(Fort Wayne,Indiana) would be willing to buy some,in pairs of course.It won't be till a couple weeks.And I'll be posting pictures for ya'll.We plan on keeping at least 4 girls.maybe 5 if it's just 5.Here's some pics of Minnie about 12 hours before babies were born:


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

if it was an accidental litter maybe you should adopt them out instead of selling them to make a profit?

Just a thought.


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

well it kinda would be an adoption.i'm not charging much...maybe $10 for a pair and $6 for a single.I'll just have to wait till I get to that point.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah thats fair enough  you have a beautiful rat by the way, very sweet looking. im waiting for my poor girl to have her litter


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you...good luck on your ratties litter


----------

